# 言うじゃない



## Kenshiromusou

Yo, friends.
Could you help me again?
It's the third time I see this "言うじゃない" and I would like to check it.
_Generally, it comes after a person says a bold, arrogant or silly thing.
Is it the same as "So, you really said this bullshit"?_
Person A:「ケンが好き！理由は、なんと言っても俺にそっくりだ」
Person B: 「Person A、言うじゃない。」
Thank you very much.


----------



## frequency

That depends, I think.
In your example, if I get it right,


Kenshiromusou said:


> 俺にそっくりだ


Do you think the speaker really looks very similar to the cool Kenshiro?
I'd take his speech as a joke, and I'd say 言うじゃない。 in a joking way. I'm not angry with him at all.
「きみ言うね。/ 言ったね。」 has the same meaning.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> That depends, I think.
> In your example, if I get it right,
> 
> Do you think the speaker really looks very similar to the cool Kenshiro?
> I'd take his speech as a joke, and I'd say 言うじゃない。 in a joking way. I'm not angry with him at all.
> 「きみ言うね。/ 言ったね。」 has the same meaning.


I don't know if I understood the sense. Does he just say: "You are the one that says/said it", "If you say/said it..."?
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## frequency

One more, your 言うじゃない。can be 「よく言うよ。」 spoken in a joking way. According to Weblio,
_Don't make me laugh.
You're a fine one to say that._

I forgot to say that if the hearer is seriously angry with the speaker's joke (「ケンシロウは俺にそっくりだ。」), the 言うじゃない。 perhaps could be _"So, you really said this bullshit"._ Thus, it depends on the speaker's emotion.

I'm sorry for repeating, but when somebody says that he is (looks) very similar to him, it would usually be taken as a joke, at least in Japan here and now. I think you'll understand that.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

I think 言うじゃない comes from the _rhetorical question_: 言うじゃないか？.
I think 言うじゃない is a feminine wording, and in today's Japan, it is most likely said by a ニューハーフ whose biological gender is a man, but her mind is more than a woman. She wants to choose seemingly-said-by-women expressions.
But a man like 波田陽区 may use that expression, too.
So I'm curious who the person-B was.

I think 言うじゃない in this context means:
"You said it!"
"You have such a self confidence!"
"よう言うわ (関西弁）"
"Indeed! (sarcastically)"
"You're such a narcissist!"
"No kidding!"


----------



## Kenshiromusou

frequency said:


> One more, your 言うじゃない。can be 「よく言うよ。」 spoken in a joking way. According to Weblio,
> _Don't make me laugh.
> You're a fine one to say that._
> 
> I forgot to say that if the hearer is seriously angry with the speaker's joke (「ケンシロウは俺にそっくりだ。」), the 言うじゃない。 perhaps could be _"So, you really said this bullshit"._ Thus, it depends on the speaker's emotion.
> 
> I'm sorry for repeating, but when somebody says that he is (looks) very similar to him, it would usually be taken as a joke, at least in Japan here and now. I think you'll understand that.


あなたは僕の考え方をよくわかりますね。いつも、少年漫画のライバルの関係からの観点です。あああ。現実の世界について何も知りませんね。
友よ、もう一度、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## Kenshiromusou

SoLaTiDoberman said:


> I think 言うじゃない comes from the _rhetorical question_: 言うじゃないか？.
> I think 言うじゃない is a feminine wording, and in today's Japan, it is most likely said by a ニューハーフ whose biological gender is a man, but her mind is more than a woman. She wants to choose seemingly-said-by-women expressions.
> But a man like 波田陽区 may use that expression, too.
> So I'm curious who the person-B was.
> 
> I think 言うじゃない in this context means:
> "You said it!"
> "You have such a self confidence!"
> "よう言うわ (関西弁）"
> "Indeed! (sarcastically)"
> "You're such a narcissist!"
> "No kidding!"


I also don't know nothing about Person-B. she/he was the redactor of magazine and was answering fans letters.
友よ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------



## 810senior

Kenshiromusou said:


> Person A:「ケンが好き！理由は、なんと言っても俺にそっくりだ」
> Person B: 「Person A、言うじゃない。」



Roughly translating,
_Person A: I like Ken, because he takes after me in many ways.
Person B: Buddy, you made my day. (lit. you've said that)_


----------



## frequency

You're welcome.


Kenshiromusou said:


> was answering fans letters.


Good.

「言うじゃない。」 sounds softer than 「よく言うよ。」. So it's better when Hara Tetsuo talks to his young fans.


----------



## Kenshiromusou

810senior said:


> Roughly translating,
> _Person A: I like Ken, because he takes after me in many ways.
> Person B: Buddy, you made my day. (lit. you've said that)_





frequency said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> Good.View attachment 21534
> 「言うじゃない。」 sounds softer than 「よく言うよ。」. So it's better when Hara Tetsuo talks to his young fans.


友達iよ、どうもありがとうございました。


----------

